# Вытяжка? Боюсь обострения, не могу определиться!



## Максим 1802 (14 Фев 2015)

Здравствуйте! Посоветуйте что мне сначала предпринять?
Невролог из частной клиники настаивает на вытяжке на аппарате DRX, который у них находится.
Нейрохирург из стационара (Зав отделением) предлагает выполнить  блокаду фасетчатых суставов (под контролем томографа) и после начать гимнастику.
Сильных болей нет. Но при нагрузке появляются болевые ощущения.
Можно ли мне при таком диагнозе делать вытяжку, боюсь обострения.
Временами возникают кратковременные слабые боли в ногах.
Один раз уже сделал вытяжку, ощущение что боли усиливаются и стало отдавать в правую ягодицу.
МРТ и заключение во вложении.

Спасибо. Прошу ответить по возможности побыстрее т.к.  через три часа надо ехать на 2-ю вытяжку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2015)

Все зависит от того, какую вытяжку.
Если вытяжку больного места, то вне обострения не стал бы рекомендовать.
А вот вытяжку здоровых (для работы вместо больных), вполне. Этого же хорошо достигает мануальная терапия.
Блокада при боли, очень хороша.
А сняв боль, на ЛФК, даже очень надо.
Выбор всегда за Вами.


----------



## Максим 1802 (14 Фев 2015)

Спасибо доктор, за ответ. Ох как нелегко сделать правильный выбор, когда уже каша в голове. У каждого доктора свое видение.
  На вытяжку не пошел, как бы не ухудшить состояние. Тянут они как раз весь поясничный отдел (и здоровые и больные). Через 2-3 дня госпитализируюсь на блокаду фас. суставов. надо рез. анализов только дождаться. 
   И еще вопрос необходима ли блокада если сильных болей нет?
   Я просто тупо сейчас ничего не делаю. Мысли в голове не очень хорошие, видимо уже невралгия есть. Чувствую, что мышцы шеи и груд. отдела напряжены или спазмируют что-ли. Как будто временами в руки отдает. Что можете порекомендовать поделать, чтобы время впустую не тратить?
   Хоть кок-то хочется помочь позвоночнику правильно что-то поделать.
   А как плохо курение на это дело влияет (5-10 сиг. в день)? если от курения резко отказаться, то невралгические проявления могут боюсь только усилиться.
  Всем спасибо.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все зависит от того, какую вытяжку.
> Если вытяжку больного места, то вне обострения не стал бы рекомендовать.
> А вот вытяжку здоровых (для работы вместо больных), вполне. Этого же хорошо достигает мануальная терапия.
> Блокада при боли, очень хороша.
> ...


Как, доктор, оцените мое положение по МРТ?


----------



## doc (14 Фев 2015)

Максим 1802 написал(а):


> Невролог из частной клиники настаивает на вытяжке на аппарате DRX, который у них находится.
> Нейрохирург из стационара (Зав отделением) предлагает выполнить блокаду фасетчатых суставов (под контролем томографа) и после начать гимнастику.
> Сильных болей нет. Но при нагрузке появляются болевые ощущения.


Моя позиция - выяснение ПРИЧИН плохого самочувствия.
Можно, конечно, на время обезболиться при помощи "блокады".
Можно вытягивать там чего-то, надеясь, что поможет.
А лучше, попытаться всё-таки понять, что произошло и воздействовать на причину недомоганий.
Если найдёте думающего врача, он Вас вылечит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2015)

Максим 1802 написал(а):


> Как, доктор, оцените мое положение по МРТ?


Боли только при нагрузке.
Так это хорошо.
Опять же важно при каких рабочих, если мешки (или штанга на тренировке) больше 50 кг, то так и надо вам, не нарушайте правила.
А если от меньшего и от этой нагрузки нельзя избавится, то надо так удержать, а еще лучше чтобы при рабочих нагрузках не болело.
Тогда это только тренировка, и боль на тренировке считай норма


----------



## Максим 1802 (15 Фев 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боли только при нагрузке.
> Так это хорошо.
> Опять же важно при каких рабочих, если мешки (или штанга на тренировке) больше 50 кг, то так и надо вам, не нарушайте правила.
> А если от меньшего и от этой нагрузки нельзя избавится, то надо так удержать, а еще лучше чтобы при рабочих нагрузках не болело.
> Тогда это только тренировка, и боль на тренировке считай норма



Работа сидячая, нагрузка статичная. Плюс ко всему лечу желудок почти 2 мес. и похудел на 14 кг. Был 78 кг, сейчас 64-65 кг. Диета свое дело сделала. Но видимо диета  тоже дала слабину в спине.


----------



## Максим 1802 (15 Фев 2015)

А вот моя предыстория, с трудом написал!
*Предыстория:*


Работа сидячая.

Ранее на протяжении нескольких лет поясницу прихватывало - примерно 3-4 раза в год. На колючках полежу 1-2 и быстро проходило.


19 янв. 2015 г. утром начал приседать, на 2 -ом приседе подклинило, не сильно. Через 2-3 дня забыл. На след. день чистил ботинки на себе в наклоне, опять подклинило, но уже посильнее. Постепенно расходился, отлегло. Через 3-4 дня пошел с ребенком погулять, бегал, прыгал, пару раз поднял дочь. Пришли домой и через минут 10 меня обездвижило. Видимо мышцы рухнули. Боли как таковой не было. просто не мог подняться, ползал на корячках. На след. день вызвал доктора. Врач спросил отдает ли в ноги или еще куда, никуда не отдавало. Прописал найз, сирдалуд, нейромультивит, вольтарен гель. Найз выпил 1 таб., замутил ЖКТ, далее пить не стал, сирдалуд 1 таб на ночь 1 раз выпил, витамин 1-2 дня, немного т.к. боялся за ЖКТ. ЖКТ как раз лечу уже 2 мес. и никак не могу добиться ремиссии. Через 2-3 дня значительное облегчение. Мышцы стали восстанавливаться. Перебежал дорогу и даже не заметил. Через некоторое время согнулся в машине как-то неправильно и опять клин с приличной болью. Невролог в пол-ке назначил ксефокам 5 дн., эл.форез с гидрокартизоном, корсет и МРТ. Вроде бы опять спина стала потихоньку выправляться, но хуже чем раньше. Через пару дней буквально за 15 мин до МРТ подскользнулся, но не упал и тут уже конкретно опять подклинило. Прочитав заключение, завис в инете и стало очень грустно от такого диагноза. На след. показал МРТ неврологу из пол-ки. Направил к нейрохирургам для выяснения вопроса об операции.

Пока было время до приема нейрохирургов, сходил в частную клинику где есть вытяжной аппарат DRX. Осмотрели меня и сразу предложили вытяжку 10 сеансов и массаж перед вытяжкой. Решил сразу на аппарат не бежать и сперва побывать  у нейрохирургов.  Через пару дней побывал  у нейрохирурга, сказал что операция не рекомендуется и выписал кучу таблеток (6 или 7 видов), корсет и блокады. На след. день пошел к зав. этой нейрохирургии. Показал ему рекомендованное лечение, и  указав на проблемы с ЖКТ,  он сказал, что ничего пить не надо. И предложил сделать блокаду фасеточных суставов под томографом. Для этого надо сдать несколько стандартных анализов и госпитализироваться на пару дней. И после начать делать гимнастику.

На данный момент стало немного покалывать в левой ступне. Болей почти нет в пояснице. Ноги (ступни) почему-то стали мерзнуть, а также в грудном о шейном отделах чувствуется напряжение, и руку левую немного покалывает (безым. палец)


*И вот теперь самое главное. Подтолкните меня принять логичное и правильное решение. *

Выбор из двух вариантов.

1. Сначала пройти курс вытяжки и потом если будет необходимость сделать блокаду и гимнастика

2. Сначала блокада, гимнастика и потом если будет необходимость пройти вытяжку.


Размышляя своим примитивным обывательским мозгом, мне кажется логичнее сначала вытяжку т.к. мышцы начнут хотя бы запоминать более вытянутое состояние позвонков и после чего закрепление этого состояние гимнастикой. (1 вариант).

Опять же есть отзывы, что от вытяжки м.б. хуже. Может быть её вообще не делать. Хотя головой как-то понимаешь что надо хоть как-то раздвинуть позвонки. Потому что даже незначительное уменьшение грыжи диска может дать значительное улучшение состояния. К тому же ведь при блокаде мы только снимем боль и начнем формировать мышечный корсет с нераздвинутыми позвонками. Что наверное не очень хорошо.


Хотя судя по словам моего тестя, когда он лежал в больнице 30-40 дней в 80х-90х гг. с болями в спине и ноге, ему растяжки гирями с его слов не помогали. После того как он прошел курс растяжек гирями, ему сделали блокаду и все прошло. И вот уже много лет у него нет проблем с позвоночником. Что же все-таки ему помогло:  растяжка или блокада или все вместе?


Вот такое примерное  описание моей истории получилось. Писать не умею, не судите строго. Если чего не понятно, пишите.

Прошу поделиться своими мнениями. Анализы уже готовы и завтра мне надо что-то уже предпринять.

Буду очень признателен.

Всем спасибо.

Хотел бы ещё узнать:  Какой доктор непосредственно занимается консервативным лечением межпозвонковых грыж, так сказать в чьи задачи это входит, кто больше всего про это дело знает и умеет это делать лучше всех? (невролог, мануальный терапевт, нейрохирург и т.д.)
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Фев 2015)

Если превалирует боль и не можете ходить на работу. То главное снять боль. Значит блокады, а потом все остальное.
Снять боль, это не больно блокады-это и физиотерапия, и таблетки, и уколы, и капельницы.
Если боль терпимая, то зачем блокады, пробуйте все остальное для восстановления такого стереотипа движений, что бы в пораженное сегменте движение было минимальным (безболезненным).
Что наиболее эффективно во всем остальном, а это и массаж, и лфк, и мануальная терапия, ответить невозможно.
Как врач мануальной терапии, считаю её наиболее эффективной и с минимальными осложнениями.


----------



## Максим 1802 (15 Фев 2015)

Спасибо, доктор. Но что-то никак не могу понять что делать то. Боли в пояснице почти нет, только в ногах дискомфорт. Думаю уже податься к мануальному терапевту. Но времени терять не хочется, надо уже что-то делать. Может все-таки блокаду, а далее под прикрытием блокады спокойно и к мануальному терапевту и т.д.?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Фев 2015)

Так не болит же.
Надо просто правильно себя вести, чтобы не было нового обострения и  делать лфк.


----------

